

Technological Unemployment: Not Just for the US - jond3k
http://andrewmcafee.org/2012/09/mcafee-rapid-productivity-growth-us-china/

======
anovikov
Of course there is no explanation, and this is obvious truth. Manufacturing
employment declines WORLDWIDE, and not because we outsource our manufacturing
to little green men, but because of automation and rising productivity. So the
pseudo-patriots (existing in every country, not an American invention) who cry
for some protectionist measures to 'bring the jobs back' are talking nonsense.

